# I miss my Arielle



## liesel (Feb 13, 2013)

My friends think I'm crazy cause its just a rat and I have 6 more but they don't get it. She wasn't just a rat. She was my cuddle buddy, my troublesome chewer, my cats bestie (never understood that relationship) and always was there when I was sad. I couldn't go a day without rat cuddles from her and now I haven't really had cuddles in a week. my other rats will come hang with me but arielle would just sit and be pet and the rest aren't really into that for long amounts of time. I just miss her. no rats the same, it doesn't matter that there's 6 more none of those 6 are Arielle. It so hard having rats cause their lifespans are so short but I love them so much I can't imagine ever living with no rats now. The few years we get are worth it. She was worth it but now it's just hitting me that I'm never going to see her again and as much as my friends make fun of me cause there's still 6... I still miss her. I want her back. and I cry over her. I'm so sad and misunderstood by everyone outside of this forum right now.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We all understand you here. I understand how you feel right now. I don'tknow if that can help you, but each time one of my pets dies, I will change something for the best in my life. It is something I've needed or wanted to do for a long time but always delayed doing it. That way, your deceased rat will continue to make your life better even after death. Sorry your friends don't understand what you feel


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss :'( I think its horrible to laugh at someone's pain of losing a pet, no matter what kind of animal it is. Anyone who loves animals should understand the pain of loss. Us rat lovers are always going to be misunderstood by the general public, all we can do is lower our expectations of them and talk about our pets to our hearts content with other rat lovers on this forum. 
You wont ever forget about Arielle or the pain of losing her but it will ease with time, I hope your other rats make you laugh and smile again soon


----------

